# TLC PLATES



## sahil2319 (Feb 27, 2019)

I read on someones thread that someone at the brooklyn DMV can change the names on the TLC plates and can transfer them to someone else. Is this false information? Does anyone know about this and help me get some more information????


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Mmmm... how can I say this in a way that you'll understand???


----------

